# Win stems..... comp now closed.



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2012)

Another one bits the dust  
Can you name this plant.Winner receives various cuttings in a 8x4 box.








Do you think its recoverable  
The bulb is half the size of the nail on my pinkie finger and i havent got big hands  
This is why you should be careful when you purchase plants from the Far East...you got to laugh.
Do you think i should ask for a refund  :silent:  
hoggie


----------



## Ady34 (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*

Oh dear!


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Oh dear!


  
Come on Ady have a stab at it.  
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*

Crypt wentii green?
Even if they do arrive well its  not much cheaper. One crypt tropica pot gives 10-20 plants.

Plantsalive? Lol the most inappropriate name for there business!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*

In fairness that root looks healthy   clean it off and stick it somewhere, if it is a crypt it may surprise you!


----------



## darren636 (15 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone already 'had a stab at it' !


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Crypt wentii green?
> Even if they do arrive well its  not much cheaper. One crypt tropica pot gives 10-20 plants.
> 
> Plantsalive? Lol the most inappropriate name for there business!


Nope


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant.*

Hi Ady
It may bounce back...after recovering from its flattened state  
Not a Crypt...a hard to find plant in the UK not very often on sale here...if it is... its usually not cheap.
Then what pops up a week later the plant I'm after in the UK...bugger.
Have another guess...will send some various cuttings out too the Winner.
hoggie


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

It's not one of the ludwigia sp you were after is it or maybe a dwarf nymphae plant?
I don't need any more plants but I am v curious now as the picture is difficult to ascertain much from.... especially on a phone screen


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

Yea the pictures not much cop.
Non of those your on the right track with nymphae...bulb.
hoggie


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

Aponegeton sp?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

Getting closer


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

Crinum?


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

I know... Barclaya longifolia!


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

I can see the resemblance to what you received....beautiful!


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

 We have a Winner...well done Adrian.  
A box coming your way   
Go on have a box or donate it.
hoggie


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

I seemed to monopolise this thread so I'll donate it as I don't need any more plants at the moment!


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Guess what this is...name the plant win a prize.*

Okay Ady  
For a 8x4 inch box of various plants.
Me being a golf fan...and the 2012 Ryder Cup looming.
Answer this question.
Who won the winning point in 2010 Ryder Cup to seal victory for Europe?
hoggie


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Win a prize donated by Ady..answer a sport qu*

Happy Gilmore?? haha only golfer i know


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Win stems won by Ady..answer a sport question.*

 Brilliant but wrong


----------



## tim (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Win stems won by Ady..answer a sport question.*

Lee Westwood


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Win stems won by Ady..answer a sport question.*

Graeme McDowell ? well thats what google told me


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2012)

*Re: Win stems won by Ady..answer a sport question.*

GMac your spot on   the wonders of Google  
Pm your address
Will send these Tuesday/Wednesday.  
hoggie


----------

